# New Inova X2



## flashlite (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at Target yesterday and made my way back to the flashlight section. It's been a while since I really looked at what new offerings are out there and I really haven't been on these boards for a while. I did see an Inova X2, which sort of looks like the Xo (with the larger head, unlike the X1) but it takes 2 AA's. Funny thing is, I didn't see it on Inova's site yet and my search here came up with zilch. I've always liked Inova lights and I love the form factor of the Xo, I just don't like 123's. Has anyone handled one of these? I don't think the packaging said which emitter it was using but I'd like to know a little more about it.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you mean the Inova Bolt 2A?
http://www.inovalight.com/bolt.html


----------



## jthomson111 (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw the same thing. It looks exactly like an XO, my target even had it on the same peg and the price was the same. The other thing I noticed was that it listed the lumen output and not the wattage like other Inova lights.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 27, 2009)

Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## flashlite (Sep 27, 2009)

asfaltpiloot said:


> Do you mean the Inova Bolt 2A?
> http://www.inovalight.com/bolt.html



No. This was the X2. Now that I think about it, the Bolt was on deep discount at The Sports Authority the last time I was there, so maybe they're discontinuing that for this new model?

The only reason I didn't pick one up was because it was $37 and the "new" River Rock Nightfire 2C caught my eye. Believe it or not, that was the first time I saw that light too. I've since decided against the RR because of the lack of throw, plastic lense & reflector and the fact that it's apparently all glued in there. I suppose the Inova is no different though.

Maybe I'll go back to Target and pick one up just to take a closer look. I really don't need another flashlight though unless this has something special to offer. A really nice Cree might do the trick. I don't have a lot of lights with Cree emitters.


----------



## flashlite (Sep 27, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen...



Well I decided to buy one just to check it out. My Target only had 4 black ones, so if I do decide to keep one of these, this one will go back so I can get a silver one if/when they get them in. My camera skills are not good and I couldn't get a close up of the emitter with my camera, possibly because I was trying to get the picture through the packaging. I'm hoping someone else more knowledgeable either has one of these or will get one and can identify the emitter. The packaging does not indicate what emitter is in there. I really do like the form factor, I just can't justify the $37 for just another flashlight.













In case you can't see it in the picture, it says "Maximum Output 85 Lumens". This light looks identical to the X0 except that it's slightly longer and narrower due to the different battery configuration.


----------



## sonrider657 (Sep 27, 2009)

Where are these made?


----------



## flashlite (Sep 27, 2009)

sonrider657 said:


> Where are these made?



Per the packaging, it's designed, engineered and assembled by EMISSIVE ENERGY CORP., North Kingstown, RI, USA.


----------



## sonrider657 (Sep 27, 2009)

flashlite said:


> Per the packaging, it's designed, engineered and assembled by EMISSIVE ENERGY CORP., North Kingstown, RI, USA.


 
Meaning taken off the boat from China and "assembled" into a package?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 27, 2009)

Inova's are US made.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 27, 2009)

Interesting !


Are these new X2 models just 1 brightness level ?


Good Work !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Burgess (Sep 27, 2009)

Perhaps this *new X2* is the "secret" model mentioned here:


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2339769&postcount=7


:candle:
_


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen...



I get really sick of reading statements like this, contrary to popular belief, not everyone has a digital camera and not everyone that does carries it with them 24 freakin' 7.



Burgess said:


> Perhaps this *new X2* is the "secret" model mentioned here:
> 
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2339769&postcount=7
> ...



That's what I was thinking too, this is great, but I was thinking at first that they were going to have a new 1AA light.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice find. I wonder if it uses the newer K2 l.e.d. like the rest of the new Inova lights (other than the X1 of course)? It's tempting, but I recently got a new XO from Fry's Electronics for $33. The XO is definitely brighter than 85 lumens. Might be around 100 or 110. The new K2 l.e.d.s are nice. They have a warmer tint than last year's batch. My new XO has a warmer tint than my 2008 T1. It's about time they came out with a AA light that is well built, bright, efficient (hopefully), warm tinted (hopefully), and isn't butt ugly (like the bolts). With a new K2 l.e.d., it would probably give triple the runtime of the 2AA bolt light.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually would have preferred an update to the 2xAA Bolt. Same output with longer runtime with a current gen emitter would be great. I also happen to think they look just good.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Man I sure hope they didn't make a boneheaded choice with the emitter like they did with the X1. Like putting a Lux III in it or something:green:

A TFFC K2 would be great, a Rebel or even an XP-E (doubtful, but who knows).


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 28, 2009)

does the package include a freebie holster?

i actually prefer Pelican's (2AA's) 2630 design with a clip though. :duck:


----------



## flashlite (Sep 28, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> 
> Are these new X2 models just 1 brightness level ?
> ...


 
The package doesn't mention anything about multiple levels, so I'm pretty sure it's just one. I still haven't taken it out of the package yet because I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it - unless I know they aren't going to make it in that silver/grey color.



sORe-EyEz said:


> does the package include a freebie holster?
> 
> i actually prefer Pelican's (2AA's) 2630 design with a clip though. :duck:


 
No holster, clip or lanyard included.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures :thumbsup:
Looks nice.


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone notice something else? Inova is putting lumen ratings on their X series for the first time. Used to be X lights got wattage, T lights got lumens.


----------



## Illum (Sep 28, 2009)

AA powered huh...these might make unbreakable loaner lights

Still nothing in our target :shakehead:


----------



## asdalton (Sep 28, 2009)

Nothing here yet, either.


----------



## dano (Sep 28, 2009)

Illum said:


> AA powered huh...these might make unbreakable loaner lights
> 
> Still nothing in our target :shakehead:



Seems Inova is converting/updating most of its lights, both in packaging (lumens instead of "Wattage") as well as reflector design.

The newest X series I've seen have very polished OP reflectors with a K2/KFFC LED. The packaging will list lumen output, NOT wattage.

The Bolt series seems unchanged.

At my local target, they have had the new XO3 and XO2 for a few months, but no X2's.


----------



## divine (Sep 28, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I get really sick of reading statements like this, contrary to popular belief, not everyone has a digital camera and not everyone that does carries it with them 24 freakin' 7.


I think you would be surprised at the statistics of camera phones.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 28, 2009)

divine said:


> I think you would be surprised at the statistics of camera phones.



No, not really, I'm well aware of camera phones, but still not everyone, including myself, has one.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 28, 2009)

I saw a X5 today in Target with the new style packaging. They had an old one there and the newer one was brighter. I should have bought it, but am just not in the mood for another CR123 light right now.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 28, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> I saw a X5 today in Target with the new style packaging. They had an old one there and the newer one was brighter. I should have bought it, but am just not in the mood for another CR123 light right now.



It's good to know they are using a new package, does the package state the lumens of the X5 as well?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Anyone notice something else? Inova is putting lumen ratings on their X series for the first time. Used to be X lights got wattage, T lights got lumens.


My 1st gen XO (TIROS version) had lumens stated on its blister pack.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 29, 2009)

My new XO didn't list lumens. It still says 4.8 watts. It is definitely the new one with a textured reflector. New X1 still said 2.0 watts on the packaging. The lumen rating so far only seems to apply to the new X2 from what I have heard. However, from another post on CPF Marketplace, I remember the new XO3 being 135 lumens, the new 2 123A bolt being 125 lumens, and the new T1 being 110 lumens. Look for textured reflectors to locate the new lights. On many of them, that is the only diference from the older stock.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My new XO didn't list lumens. It still says 4.8 watts. It is definitely the new one with a textured reflector. New X1 still said 2.0 watts on the packaging. The lumen rating so far only seems to apply to the new X2 from what I have heard. However, from another post on CPF Marketplace, I remember the new XO3 being 135 lumens, the new 2 123A bolt being 125 lumens, and the new T1 being 110 lumens. Look for textured reflectors to locate the new lights. On many of them, that is the only diference from the older stock.



They may be still using old packaging on new lights, since the X2 is new, that's of no concern.


----------



## Alan_L (Sep 29, 2009)

I went to Target today to see if they had an X2. No X2's in stock, but the X1's now have a new packaging. The new packaging is flat carboard surrounding the flashlight, which is sealed in a small blister pack, very similar to the pictures flashlite posted above for the X2. But now the X1 says 25 lumens on the package if I recall correctly.


----------



## Moka (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm... Will have to look out for one of these =D


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw the new X1 with shiny orange peel reflector at the local Target, but not the X2 yet. 
Flashlite, Target has a good return policy so you can return open items easily. Go ahead and bust that boy open and see how it runs!


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just realized, this new X2 is probably the only American made 2aa light with a "deadman's switch" (momentary twist). The only other light I can think of with this is the Nuwai/Rayovac Sportsman 2AA. This is pretty significant if you ask me.


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the Bolt 2AA qualifies as well.


defloyd77 said:


> I just realized, this new X2 is probably the only American made 2aa light with a "deadman's switch" (momentary twist). The only other light I can think of with this is the Nuwai/Rayovac Sportsman 2AA. This is pretty significant if you ask me.


----------



## flashlite (Oct 1, 2009)

I went to a different Target yesterday and they too had the X2. I really went there to see if any of the other Inova lights had the same LED in them. I didn't see the newer packaging or the OP reflector on any of the other models but none of them had an LED that looked like the one in the X2. I'd really like to know what's being used in there because if it's anything other than a Cree, I'm probably not interested. I emailed Inova but they said it was proprietary info. and they couldn't tell me which LED they were using. Strange since many other manufacturers advertise this info. right on the packaging. They did confirm for me that they hope to get the titanium colored X2's out before the end of the year. So far, I've only seen black in both stores.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 1, 2009)

flashlite said:


> I emailed Inova but they said it was proprietary info. and they couldn't tell me which LED they were using. Strange since many other manufacturers advertise this info. right on the packaging.



Yes ... completely pointless (and futile) "secrecy."


----------



## flashlite (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going to try to explain what the X2 LED looks like in case anyone has any ideas. My camera won't take close-up pictures very well so I'll try my best to explain it.

The yellow phosphor material looks like it was dabbed on there with a tiny eye dropper or a toothpick or something. It's sort of in the shape of the yolk on a fried egg but it's not perfectly rounded. It definitely doesn't look painted on there like some other LED's. The yellow material also looks cloudy....not clear or solid. I couldn't see through it to see if there was some sort of grid pattern underneath like you can sometimes see on other LED's. This yellow material sits on a small piece of square, silver material that didn't extend out much further than the yellow material. The two very thin gold colored wires coming from the yellow material are fairly close together and are in parallel but at an angle to the square material - extending almost off to one of the corners but not quite. There is some sort of glue-like material around the edges of the square, possibly holding the square onto whatever it's all mounted on. This is all covered by the perfectly clear "dome" that you typically see.

That's my very rudimentary explanation of what it looks like to me. Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## dano (Oct 1, 2009)

flashlite said:


> I'm going to try to explain what the X2 LED looks like in case anyone has any ideas. My camera won't take close-up pictures very well so I'll try my best to explain it.
> 
> The yellow phosphor material looks like it was dabbed on there with a tiny eye dropper or a toothpick or something. It's sort of in the shape of the yolk on a fried egg but it's not perfectly rounded. It definitely doesn't look painted on there like some other LED's. The yellow material also looks cloudy....not clear or solid. I couldn't see through it to see if there was some sort of grid pattern underneath like you can sometimes see on other LED's. This yellow material sits on a small piece of square, silver material that didn't extend out much further than the yellow material. The two very thin gold colored wires coming from the yellow material are fairly close together and are in parallel but at an angle to the square material - extending almost off to one of the corners but not quite. There is some sort of glue-like material around the edges of the square, possibly holding the square onto whatever it's all mounted on. This is all covered by the perfectly clear "dome" that you typically see.
> 
> That's my very rudimentary explanation of what it looks like to me. Any ideas on what it is?



Sounds like a Rebel: http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/show.cfm?imgId=38


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> I think the Bolt 2AA qualifies as well.



You're right, I thought the Bolts used a clickie.


----------



## flashlite (Oct 1, 2009)

dano said:


> Sounds like a Rebel: http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/show.cfm?imgId=38



It doesn't look like what's in the picture you linked to. The phosphor material is like a blob with two wires coming out of it.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Oct 1, 2009)

flashlite said:


> It doesn't look like what's in the picture you linked to. The phosphor material is like a blob with two wires coming out of it.



It looks a lot like a SSC to me, they had two at my target for $37.70 (IIRC)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2009)

flashlite said:


> I'm going to try to explain what the X2 LED looks like in case anyone has any ideas. My camera won't take close-up pictures very well so I'll try my best to explain it.
> 
> The yellow phosphor material looks like it was dabbed on there with a tiny eye dropper or a toothpick or something. It's sort of in the shape of the yolk on a fried egg but it's not perfectly rounded. It definitely doesn't look painted on there like some other LED's. The yellow material also looks cloudy....not clear or solid. I couldn't see through it to see if there was some sort of grid pattern underneath like you can sometimes see on other LED's. This yellow material sits on a small piece of square, silver material that didn't extend out much further than the yellow material. The two very thin gold colored wires coming from the yellow material are fairly close together and are in parallel but at an angle to the square material - extending almost off to one of the corners but not quite. There is some sort of glue-like material around the edges of the square, possibly holding the square onto whatever it's all mounted on. This is all covered by the perfectly clear "dome" that you typically see.
> 
> That's my very rudimentary explanation of what it looks like to me. Any ideas on what it is?



is it the size of a Cree? Or smaller?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2009)

to flashlite --

Thank you for your very concise and detailed verbal description.

We appreciate your time and efforts.

:goodjob::thanks:



CPF *really needs* a "Police Line-up" of all the Usual Suspects.



_


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Definately sounds like a Seoul to me, http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp4.asp

Especially since they use the P9 in the X1.


----------



## flashlite (Oct 2, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Definately sounds like a Seoul to me, http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp4.asp
> 
> Especially since they use the P9 in the X1.


 
Bingo! That's exactly it. Man..I searched everywhere and couldn't find a picture of it. I even searched through Seoul's offerings. Thanks defloyd77 and Surefired.

I'm not sure how this compares to Cree as far as brightness and efficiency. I've always been partial to Cree for some reason and would have preferred that.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 2, 2009)

flashlite said:


> Bingo! That's exactly it. Man..I searched everywhere and couldn't find a picture of it. I even searched through Seoul's offerings. Thanks defloyd77 and Surefired.
> 
> I'm not sure how this compares to Cree as far as brightness and efficiency. I've always been partial to Cree for some reason and would have preferred that.



The SSC P4 is based on Cree's XR-E die, so it's similar in efficiency, but it's uknown what bin Inova is using.


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 2, 2009)

Just picked one up at my local Target

It is 100% a SSC P4 as mentioned above. Its at least a U2 bin or better, because there is a slight yellow corona around the hot spot (not noticeable in use). I just love how solid Inovas feel. 

This is a really nice light, It has great output and the only thing that remains to be seen is the run time. its nice to see a perfectly centered emitter. 

A well built "Made in America" 2AA light for a decent price:twothumbs

-Bobby


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 3, 2009)

I was hoping for one of the new warm tint K2s, but an l.e.d. that can be as efficient as the Cree XR-Es without the Cree rings is a good thing. I just hope the tint isn't too blue.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 3, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I was hoping for one of the new warm tint K2s, but an l.e.d. that can be as efficient as the Cree XR-Es without the Cree rings is a good thing. I just hope the tint isn't too blue.


 
Just curious as to why you'd prefer a K2 over an SSC P4?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 3, 2009)

lightinsky said:


> Just curious as to why you'd prefer a K2 over an SSC P4?


 
The TFFC K2s in the T-series lights have a "warmer" tint than most cool white LEDs.The SSC P4s tend to be very blue from what I have seen though I believe there are warmer versions available.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 3, 2009)

That makes sense as K2s have better color you are saying.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 3, 2009)

The K2s in the newest Inova lights have even warmer tints than the ones in the 2008 T series lights and are a little more efficient. My new XO has a much warmer tint than my 2008 T1 and with a flawless beam with no rings, artifacts, and a great balance of spot and flood. The beam travels farther than my brighter cool white l.e.d. lights in the field because of the warmer tint.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 3, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> The K2s in the newest Inova lights have even warmer tints than the ones in the 2008 T series lights and are a little more efficient. My new XO has a much warmer tint than my 2008 T1 and with a flawless beam with no rings, artifacts, and a great balance of spot and flood. The beam travels farther than my brighter cool white l.e.d. lights in the field because of the warmer tint.


I didn't know the XO was updated as well, are you sure of that? Do you have a TIROS XO or the reflectored XO? There is also another model named XO2...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes I'm sure that my XO is an updated one. It has a K2 l.e.d. that is warmer white than the one in my 2008 T1. The packaging on my XO was not updated, however you can clearly tell the difference from the old ones as the new one has a textured reflector. The XO2 is an outdated light that is no longer made. First, there was an XO with a straight body tube and a Luxeon I emitter and an optic. Then, they came out with the XO2 that either had a more efficient Luxeon I or drove it harder (I'm not sure which). Then they dropped the optic for a reflector and a larger head and got rid of the XO2. Then they put a K2 in the XO. I think it was rated at 3.9 watts then, but that may have been the XO3. Then they drove the K2 harder to 4.8 watts. Now, they have a second year/generation TFFC K2 in it and a textured reflector. The packaging is aparently in the process of being changed to display brightness in lumens instead of watts, though the first shipment seems to have been left in the old packaging. The output is around the brightness of my 2008 T1 (it's hard to tell which is brighter).


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> The output is around the brightness of my 2008 T1 (it's hard to tell which is brighter).



What's the beam like? Is it a wall of light like the T1?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 5, 2009)

The XO has more throw than the T1. I don't have a T2, but I think the beam pattern is probably the same as the T2.


I saw the X2 in a Target today. It's definitely not a SSC P9 in it, it's probably a P4 though. It's definitely not a K2. The l.e.d. is round with a square, white base. Testing the one in the store, the beam looked cool white. It was a little blue, but not as blue as some 5 mm l.e.d.s I've seen.
The head and body looked almost identical to the XO, but the X2's tail end was a little longer.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay, one of the Target stores near me has the updated X1 and XO3, but still no X2.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 9, 2009)

Any runtime info on these?


----------



## steve_vance (Oct 11, 2009)

sonrider657 said:


> Meaning taken off the boat from China and "assembled" into a package?



no, all Emissive Energy products are100% made in their N. Kingstown, RI facility, not assembled from Chinese parts. Nothing wrong with Chinese lights, but all Inova are 100% U.S. made


----------



## Stainz (Oct 11, 2009)

US made... even the ones they make for Victorinox!

Speaking of which, I bought two Victorinox tins ~20 months back with their rare blue ALOX 'Farmer' Swiss Army Knife and the 2xAA Inova-made Vic LED flashlights - for $29/ea! The knives - in red ALOX - are generally more on sale mail order. Watch for such closeouts.

The Vic/Inova 2xAA LED lights are much brighter than the last 2.0 Watt X1 - and get 3x or more the life from 2xAA Ray-o-vac alkalines than the single unit in the X1. Dated emitter, I'm sure, but effective for car lights. The tins were recycled as emergency kits, too.

On a sadder note... my Target looks like a deserted island - unless you want Halloween stuff. Finding the flashlights was fun, too, as they hid them - again.

I love my Surefires... and CR123s... but I'll always have a 'soft spot' for Inova. And everyone needs an X5 - great, and safe, way to completely 'dump' those 'weak' CR123s.

Stainz


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2009)

Stainz said:


> On a sadder note... my Target looks like a deserted island - unless you want Halloween stuff. Finding the flashlights was fun, too, as they hid them - again.
> 
> I love my Surefires... and CR123s... but I'll always have a 'soft spot' for Inova. And everyone needs an X5 - great, and safe, way to completely 'dump' those 'weak' CR123s.
> 
> Stainz



targets been in a bad trend lately. Rubbers prices have gone up slightly, my favorite toothpaste is always out of stock, flashlights is now kicked to the last aisle before gardening, XOs are out of stock, XO3s got one left, microlights are all full, 1MCP lights all full, and 2D incandescent and 2AA incandescent "fun lights for kids" are overfilled that some are lining the floor:shakehead

I went yesterday and there's a noisy crowd hanging by the pharmacy stand signing up and chatting about the flu shot


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 12, 2009)

Illum said:


> targets been in a bad trend lately. Rubbers prices have gone up slightly, my favorite toothpaste is always out of stock, flashlights is now kicked to the last aisle before gardening, XOs are out of stock, XO3s got one left, microlights are all full, 1MCP lights all full, and 2D incandescent and 2AA incandescent "fun lights for kids" are overfilled that some are lining the floor:shakehead
> 
> I went yesterday and there's a noisy crowd hanging by the pharmacy stand signing up and chatting about the flu shot



They're probably making room for the lights for Halloween. Those are cheap, dollar or less lights that the kids use for Trick or Treating. Right now, the more expensive Inovas only exist in that store to make parents think that the dollar lights are that much more of a bargain.


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> They're probably making room for the lights for Halloween. Those are cheap, dollar or less lights that the kids use for Trick or Treating. Right now, the more expensive Inovas only exist in that store to make parents think that the dollar lights are that much more of a bargain.



ugh...whenever I see the sickly orange glow flying about I'm itching to fire photons against them with something like an M6:candle:


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope I didn't miss something already covered, but has Inova upgraded the tailcap on the X1 and new X2?
I have a reflectored X1 that is a pretty decent little light, but the tailcap is garbage. 
Have to check out Target tomorrow...


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 13, 2009)

Owen said:


> .......but the tailcap is garbage.



How so? From what I've read, they're ultra reliable.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 13, 2009)

Are these just single mode lights with only a few hours of run-time? I have no use for lights like this anymore if that is the case.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 13, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Are these just single mode lights with only a few hours of run-time? I have no use for lights like this anymore if that is the case.



It's only single mode, but it might have like 5 hours of runtime (just a guess).


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> How so? From what I've read, they're ultra reliable.


If you push on the tailcap body the light works momentarily. When you unscrew the tailcap far enough for this not to happen momentary is hard to use, plus you get partial contact and a fluttering beam along the way.
Instead of a spring, there is a raised section in the center of a metal disc.
The tailcap also has play in the threads and is wobbly. 
I have serious doubts about the switch boot being anything close to waterproof, too. 

btw, mine is the 3rd Generation X1. Has there been another that I'm not aware of? I don't really keep up with Inova...


----------



## greenlight (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree, the tailcaps are garbage. They work in momentary mode if you press the body of the tailcap and not the rubber boot. I only use mine in twisty mode, that's why I like them so much. They also can fail if you freeze-pop them. (x1.v1).

Why isn't there more information about this X2? I haven't seen one, yet, but I want to know whether it's worth buying.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to have a later model XO (K2, reflector, narrow bezel rim), and it seemed to have a better momentary switch. The threads seemed to have been machined more loosely, so there was more travel when the tailcap was partially loosened.

I don't know if this was a design change, or just random variation.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 15, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> It's only single mode, but it might have like 5 hours of runtime (just a guess).



Thanks, I doubt I would give this a second thought then.


----------



## kavvika (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting. Wonder what happened to Inova's exclusive contract with Philips-Lumileds?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 18, 2009)

kavvika said:


> Interesting. Wonder what happened to Inova's exclusive contract with Philips-Lumileds?


 And what makes you think that Inova is not using a Philips-Lumileds emitter?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 18, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> And what makes you think that Inova is not using a Philips-Lumileds emitter?



The fact that it uses a Seoul P4 and the X1 has a Seoul P9. With the K2 TFFC now discontinued, I wonder what's in store for future T series lights.


----------



## kavvika (Oct 18, 2009)

About a year and a half ago I remember reading, when Inova was about to release the 2008 T-series lights, a post by a dealer that said Inova would only be using Philips-Lumiled LED's, not Crees like many CPFer's were asking for. The SSC P4 that is in this new X2 is not a Philips product. I was just surprised to see that. I'll see if I can dig up that post.

Edit: I might've been longer ago than that, but I'm certain that it was stated. And I forgot about the X1 v4, which would've been the first Inova with a Seoul emitter, but only by a few weeks.

Edit 2: I found this post by MattK saying that "Inova is not going Cree." I _think_ this is the post I remember reading back then. Either way, it supports what I previously said unless I'm reading it wrong. Here's another thread discussing possible reasons why Inova was sticking with Luxeons.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 18, 2009)

kavvika said:


> About a year and a half ago I remember reading, when Inova was about to release the 2008 T-series lights, a post by a dealer that said Inova would only be using Philips-Lumiled LED's, not Crees like many CPFer's were asking for. The SSC P4 that is in this new X2 is not a Philips product. I was just surprised to see that. I'll see if I can dig up that post.
> 
> Edit: I might've been longer ago than that, but I'm certain that it was stated. And I forgot about the X1 v4, which would've been the first Inova with a Seoul emitter, but only by a few weeks.



And ironically enough, the Inforce series uses Crees.


----------



## kavvika (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, then I am really behind the times! What else did I miss in my 3 months off?

Anyways, I could see this is a popular consumer light competing favorably with the new MinimagLED 2AA. It's nice to see Inova really stepping up this past year.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 18, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> The fact that it uses a Seoul P4 and the X1 has a Seoul P9. With the K2 TFFC now discontinued, I wonder what's in store for future T series lights.


What about the Rebel?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 18, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What about the Rebel?



The Rebel is possible, but I wonder if that were the case, why not use it in the X1 and X2? Who knows, maybe they'll get the XP-G.


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 22, 2009)

I just picked up one of these X2's at my local Target. It seems like a nice light, although I wish it had more then a single mode. It is by far one of the most well-built lights I have ever owned. The emitter is definitely the P-4.

The tail-cap seems good so far. It is the same concept as the X1, but larger, and seems to work better.

I would post some pics of it, and some beam shots, but my camera has lived its last. I can't comment on the runtime, but I will try to get a rough estimate of the runtime.



> btw, mine is the 3rd Generation X1. Has there been another that I'm not aware of? I don't really keep up with Inova...


There is a forth generation X1, which is much better then the 3rd generation X1.


----------



## generallobster (Nov 22, 2009)

do not put the batteries in the wrong direction, I fried my x2 in only a few seconds. Smoke filled the space in the reflector and the led would only put out about 5 lumens afterwards.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 22, 2009)

generallobster said:


> do not put the batteries in the wrong direction, I fried my x2 in only a few seconds. Smoke filled the space in the reflector and the led would only put out about 5 lumens afterwards.



Ouch


----------



## parnass (Nov 22, 2009)

generallobster said:


> do not put the batteries in the wrong direction, I fried my x2 in only a few seconds. Smoke filled the space in the reflector and the led would only put out about 5 lumens afterwards.



Thanks for the warning. Are there other Inova flashlights which lack reverse polarity protection?

I've been on the lookout for Inova X2s, but they have not yet appeared at local Target stores.

What is the outside diameter of the X2's battery compartment? Is the X2 thicker than the X1?


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

Are Inovas still "load batteries in reverse"?


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 22, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Are Inovas still "load batteries in reverse"?


The X2 has the batteries in reverse. The only Inova I know of that does not have the batteries in reverse is the X1.



> Thanks for the warning. Are there other Inova flashlights which lack reverse polarity protection?
> 
> I've been on the lookout for Inova X2s, but they have not yet appeared at local Target stores.
> 
> What is the outside diameter of the X2's battery compartment? Is the X2 thicker than the X1?


The X2 is much thicker then the X1.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 23, 2009)

I just found a X2 this weekend. This is one tank of a light, and is now my fav Inova! It is bright and the beam is as smooth as a baby's bottom!!:laughing:


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have long wondered why inova has not used SSC's in their lights.

Just seems too perfect since inova uses the "reverse" polarity and the body is "+" charged and the LED slug is "+". Seems like a match made in heaven, I love SSC's.


----------



## parnass (Nov 24, 2009)

How much current does the new Inova X2 draw from a set of fresh alkaline batteries?

Thanks.


----------



## Unclemonkey (Nov 26, 2009)

I live in Hawaii and my local target just started to stock the new x2. I just picked up the new v4 x1 which I love. Thinking of getting the x2. Any comments??


----------



## parnass (Dec 1, 2009)

parnass said:


> How much current does the new Inova X2 draw from a set of fresh alkaline batteries?



I bought the X2 and another light at Target's  10% off flashlight sale today.

To answer my own question: The X2 draws about *550 mA* from a new set of alkaline batteries. Contrast that with a draw of 1020 mA on the Victorinox 2AA light made by Inova, so the X2 runtime should be much better. The X2 is brighter, too.

My X2 draws approximately 444 mA from a pair of Chinese-made Duracell precharged LSD NiMH AA batteries.


----------



## parnass (Dec 1, 2009)

When I tap on the X2's lens, it feels like plastic. Are there plastic lenses on other X-series lights, too?

The T-series lights employ glass lenses.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2009)

parnass said:


> When I tap on the X2's lens, it feels like plastic. Are there plastic lenses on other X-series lights, too?
> 
> The T-series lights employ glass lenses.



X1 yes, the others no


----------



## parnass (Dec 1, 2009)

Illum said:


> X1 yes, the others no



My X1 V4 lens feels and sounds like glass when I tap on it. But, it is more difficult to distinguish plastic from glass on smaller size lenses.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 2, 2009)

parnass said:


> My X1 V4 lens feels and sounds like glass when I tap on it. But, it is more difficult to distinguish plastic from glass on smaller size lenses.



Both flashlight reviews and the LED museum both state glass for the (older) X1.


----------



## davidt (Dec 9, 2009)

Is the tail cap a clickie or is it a momentary with twist constant on? The Inovas are really nice but I hate having to twist for constant on.


----------



## parnass (Dec 9, 2009)

davidt said:


> Is the tail cap a clickie or is it a momentary with twist constant on? ..



The X2's tail cap is a momentary with a twist constant on, like the X5, X1, XO2, etc.


----------



## asdalton (Dec 24, 2009)

I finally found an X2 (and the upgraded XO3) at a Target near Chicago. I decided against buying one, mainly because I just don't care for the beam pattern that comes from a Seoul emitter with a small reflector.

There was also a new 2x123A Bolt that had an upgraded reflector and what appeared to be a K2 TFFC emitter. I might have picked that one up if I didn't already have a T2-MP.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got one "like new" in from the marketplace!

Beam quality is near flawless. A good mix of flood and throw.
This lens is plastic. Did a scratch test so I would know for sure.
Same super tough Inova package we know. I love the SS bezel ring.
Twisty switch, press for momentary. 
I'm not getting much heat from it, just barely warm.
Loads negative first like a lot of other Inova products. Still find it odd.
Tint is a bit cool but it might be because I'm so used to the neutral tints now.

Wish I had a runtime plot, not sure about that part yet. :shrug:
Anybody else have one of these?


----------



## parnass (Jan 3, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> ...
> Tint is a bit cool but it might be because I'm so used to the neutral tints now.
> 
> Wish I had a runtime plot, not sure about that part yet. :shrug:
> Anybody else have one of these?



I use my X2 often and it's quite a decent light. The tint on mine is on the cool side, too, but not too blue. Like the wide spill.

As I wrote earlier in the thread, the X2 draws about 550 mA from a new set of alkaline batteries. You might extrapolate the runtime from that measurement based on your battery capacity.

Lately, I've been powering the X2 using Chinese _Duraloops_.

Though it may not be obvious, the battery polarity is marked on the center inside of the tailcap. Most Inova lights have a "+", but the X1 tailcap is embossed with "-" because the battery polarity is the opposite of other Inova lights.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 3, 2010)

parnass said:


> Lately, I've been powering the X2 using Chinese _Duraloops_.



Chinese Duraloops? Aren't those Durabrids?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 17, 2010)

They are supposed to be on the 4th generation of the x1 but I cannot find anywhere that sells it...


----------



## parnass (Jan 17, 2010)

eyeeatingfish said:


> They are supposed to be on the 4th generation of the x1 but I cannot find anywhere that sells it...



The newest version X1, X5, and X2 are sold at just a few Target stores around here. Many Targets still have the older version(s). Inova lights aren't fast sellers at Target so inventory turnover is slow.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 18, 2010)

Funny thing is that online at the target store a search of inova says no results.


----------



## flashnight (Jan 18, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My new XO didn't list lumens. It still says 4.8 watts. It is definitely the new one with a textured reflector. New X1 still said 2.0 watts on the packaging. The lumen rating so far only seems to apply to the new X2 from what I have heard. However, from another post on CPF Marketplace, I remember the new XO3 being 135 lumens, the new 2 123A bolt being 125 lumens, and the new T1 being 110 lumens. Look for textured reflectors to locate the new lights. On many of them, that is the only diference from the older stock.


 
My local target has the old "4.8 watt" XO's in stock. I noticed they had one left with an orange peel reflector and several with smooth reflectors. The packaging for both was identical so am wondering if anyone knows if there is any other difference between the two? Do they both have the same emitter? Which one is the newer version?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 21, 2010)

A little off topic but I did not want to start a new thread based on this.
A certain flashlight retailer told me on the phone that Inova is being purchased by Nite Ize. While it did not sound like it was supposed to be a secret I am leaving the source out just in case.
They said that the parent company Emissive Energy would be keeping the inforce line though.

I dont know what this means for inova. Maybe they will finally hire someone who can actually market their lights well. Hopefully production wont be moved overseas.


----------



## parnass (Jan 21, 2010)

eyeeatingfish said:


> ...A certain flashlight retailer told me on the phone that Inova is being purchased by Nite Ize. While it did not sound like it was supposed to be a secret I am leaving the source out just in case.....



I asked the Inova telephone switchboard operator whether Nite Ize bought Inova and she said it was true.

Been waiting for Inova to replace my defective Inova T4 for 9 weeks now.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 21, 2010)

Did she say anything else?


----------



## silver_bacon (Jan 22, 2010)

eyeeatingfish said:


> A little off topic but I did not want to start a new thread based on this.
> A certain flashlight retailer told me on the phone that Inova is being purchased by Nite Ize. While it did not sound like it was supposed to be a secret I am leaving the source out just in case.
> They said that the parent company Emissive Energy would be keeping the inforce line though.
> 
> I dont know what this means for inova. Maybe they will finally hire someone who can actually market their lights well. Hopefully production wont be moved overseas.



If you contact Nite-ize through email, they will send you a press-release regarding the purchase. It does not say much, but it mentions how they have been working together for several years, and will continue to work with Inova's parent company.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 22, 2010)

R.I.P. INOVA.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 22, 2010)

If its true that the inforce line isnt included in the deal then maybe we will still see good stuff from that line?

I havent figured out what exactly emissive energy does other than inova....

Come to think of it I do have a few nite ize products. 
The led attachment for the maglite, with button and the fiber optic thingy for flexible lighting and I have had no complaints.
Oh I also have the LED wand and I use that for traffic control sometimes. Dont know how effective it is but it seems cool and was only like 10 bucks.
I cant wait to try it while spear fishing at night, though red is not the best for underwater stuff.


----------



## flashnight (Jan 25, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My new XO didn't list lumens. It still says 4.8 watts. It is definitely the new one with a textured reflector. New X1 still said 2.0 watts on the packaging. The lumen rating so far only seems to apply to the new X2 from what I have heard. However, from another post on CPF Marketplace, I remember the new XO3 being 135 lumens, the new 2 123A bolt being 125 lumens, and the new T1 being 110 lumens. Look for textured reflectors to locate the new lights. On many of them, that is the only diference from the older stock.


 
Does anyone have specs on the XO "4.8 watt" lights with the smooth and OP reflectors? Specifically, it would be interesting to know what type of emitters these lights use. I know the smooth model has a very blue-ish tint while the OP is much warmer, so they must be different.


----------



## asdalton (Jan 25, 2010)

flashnight said:


> I know the smooth model has a very blue-ish tint while the OP is much warmer, so they must be different.



Tint can vary considerably between individual emitters, and it does not generally indicate brand or model.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Argh. I guess that means Inova's will now be made in China? I hope not....


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 25, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> Argh. I guess that means Inova's will now be made in China? I hope not....



Yeah me too. Heck, who knows exactly when NI bought Inova, these new Inova's with Seouls could have been their work all along.


----------



## carrot (Jan 30, 2010)

I spoke with a NI rep at SHOT and he did not know what the plan was with INOVA but the owner of NI is very excited to enter the flashlight market and is apparently a real flashaholic so I think we can look forward to interesting new things coming from INOVA and Nite Ize.

In any case I received a free X2 thanks to MattK of BatteryJunction and Nite-Ize/INOVA, and at first I was a little underwhelmed but the more I use it the more I appreciate it. It's solid like we've come to expect from INOVA and does in fact appear to be around the 75 lumen mark that it's rated to be. I like that it uses AA's and I think I'll be giving away a few of these next holiday season.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 1, 2010)

carrot said:


> I spoke with a NI rep at SHOT and he did not know what the plan was with INOVA but the owner of NI is very excited to enter the flashlight market and is apparently a real flashaholic so I think we can look forward to interesting new things coming from INOVA and Nite Ize.
> 
> In any case I received a free X2 thanks to MattK of BatteryJunction and Nite-Ize/INOVA, and at first I was a little underwhelmed but the more I use it the more I appreciate it. It's solid like we've come to expect from INOVA and does in fact appear to be around the 75 lumen mark that it's rated to be. I like that it uses AA's and I think I'll be giving away a few of these next holiday season.


 


That is great news.

I wish I could get a free X2!

As far as the light goes I only saw it in the package at traget. It seemed pretty bright even in the light. I cant guess at its actual lumens but I have to say that this light seems perfect for just about everyone. A great tool light, easy for grandma, easy for kids and kidproof and enough light to satisfy even a demanding flashaholic.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks like the 2A Bolt has the same lumen and runtime ratings as the X2, the same 150 foot effective range rating too, do you guys think these 2 are the same beasts in different skins?


----------



## Illum (Feb 3, 2010)

Considering the limitations of the power capabilities from a 2AA platform I would say it is very likely that this is the case.


----------



## UpChUcK (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally!!! My Target has the X2! Build quality is the same as my X1, XO3, and X5 - SOLID!!! It has an OP reflector and a warm tint. It is about the same brightness as my Surefire 6PL and may be a bit brighter when I put in Energizer Lithiums.

Beam pattern is comparably smooth with a nice bright spill and large-ish hotspot that blends so nicely into the spill. It is just about perfect! :twothumbs

I love the size compared to my X03 which is my light for in my car. My X2 may just go into my EDC backpack along with my Nailbender SST-90 and JetBeam CL-E v2.


----------



## zoltar (Feb 25, 2010)

Better buy one now. Inova fans beware, they're under new management. As I posted in another thread, I fear the worst. In any case if there's a change in their product line it's going to mean one of two things: 1) crap instead of the current quality build for the same pricingor 2) new designs, but for more $$.

I checked two local Targets, both out of the X series. One sales person said they closed out the X5's for $17, but now are completely out of stock. Too bad.


----------



## silver_bacon (Mar 21, 2010)

zoltar said:


> Better buy one now. Inova fans beware, they're under new management. As I posted in another thread, I fear the worst. In any case if there's a change in their product line it's going to mean one of two things: 1) crap instead of the current quality build for the same pricingor 2) new designs, but for more $$.
> 
> I checked two local Targets, both out of the X series. One sales person said they closed out the X5's for $17, but now are completely out of stock. Too bad.



I suggest if you want an American made one, you buy it now. They might become difficult to find in the coming months.


----------



## radellaf (Oct 20, 2010)

Kinda old thread but I just saw an X2 in Raleigh,NC for the first time. I love my old LuxIII TIROS X03 but the LiFePo RCRs just don't last very long. 

I see the new X03 has the same emitter and higher output than the X2, so, not knowing about the circuitry, anyone know if the X2 can comfortably run with L91 or NiZn AA cells?

I tried the L91 an got 610mA or so. To approximate hot off the charger NiZn I used 3 NiMH drained to the point of 3.8V and got 770mA. 
No smoke, higher output, and a disappointed feeling that this light isn't regulated worth a damn. just wondering if anyone has run the higher voltage AAs for any extended period of time. I've been looking for an excuse to get some NiZn but have very few things that can take that voltage. None of my old stuff can that I know of, but the Quark MiNi would benefit.


----------



## parnass (Oct 20, 2010)

radellaf said:


> .., anyone know if the X2 can comfortably run with L91 or NiZn AA cells?
> 
> I tried the L91 an got 610mA or so. ....



I measured the current consumed by my Inova X2 with various batteries:


```
550 mA - new alkaline batteries
553 mA - Energizer E2 Lithium
444 mA - Duracell low self discharge NiMH
```

I've been running Energizer Lithium L91 batteries in the X2 since buying it December 1, 2009. No problems so far and the light emitted is pleasant.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love my newest-gen X2.

In fact, I used it today to light a corner of my basement that I was working on. It's warm, ring-free beam (with a cool hotspot) is really a joy to use..


----------



## 60lumens+ (Oct 20, 2010)

There have been several mention the Inova Bolt during this thread. Let's all remember that the Bolts have a hex type head to help keep them from rolling off a table. A feature I really like.:nana:


----------



## radellaf (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds good, maybe I'll get some NiZn to play with. I don't like the price of Li primaries in lights I'm actively using, though they're great for ones I want ready in an emergency.

I like the X2 a lot as well, though mainly for the styling, (sometimes) retail availability, and it being my only P4 light. Similarly, the tech merits of the 2xAAA bolt may... not be there, but it's my most used light on the hobby bench. With rechargeables, at the house, efficiency is irrelevant. The light level is comfy for close work, and the hex shape with rubber grip is just so comfortable. I never got an AA bolt, though... the appeal to me didn't scale to the larger size. 

As far as the X2, A fenix or quark mini is probably a "better" 2xAA light overall if you don't already have anything like them, but I have a 1xAA mini (warm white - a real treat aesthetically). 

Worst part of the X2 is the switch, IMHO. Not the best momentary, and no tailstanding. But, to have a light like my X03 that I can run off AA cells? Right on!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

*bump*

I just received a piece of QTC in the mail and decided to do a 'low level' runtime test with my (85 Lumen version) Inova X2. While I have no way of measuring the how much light this is putting out, my new (30/5 lumen) ICON Solo easily stomps it on low mode. So I am guessing that with a piece of QTC in this light (and with the tail-cap tightened down as tight as it will go), that it is putting out maybe 1-2 lumens. 

I have the piece of QTC placed down in the body, between the head and the negative end of the innermost AA. It didn't work as well when placed in the tailcap, as it kept getting brighter and brighter..

I am using two brand new Energizer Lithium Ultra AA batteries (exp. date 3-2035), if anyone is interested. 

I'll update this as it goes along. 

(I started this test @ 8:40 PM PST, July 16, 2011.) 

PS - I didn't want to start a new thread for this test, so I put it here. Hope no one minds..

ETA:

1 hour into test: Light brightened to maybe 4 lumens on its own. Loosening the tailcap brought it back down to 2 lumens, but it brightened back up to about 4 lumens within 10 minutes. Going to leave it alone and just let it run..

2:40 AM: (6 hours later) It's actually settled back down to that 2 lumen level and has been holding that output. I'll check on it tomorrow.

2:40 PM (18 hours later) I bumped the light and it went out. Now I can't get it to go back on with the QTC inside the light. Once I pulled the piece of QTC out, it runs like normal at full power. I think I need a bigger piece of QTC. That or some way of containing it so that it can't move at all...


----------



## Illum (Nov 12, 2012)

It just occurred to me that the Inova X2 is capable of operating on a single Alkaline cell, almost destroyed two eneloops trying to figure out how long it would last.


----------

